

One App in Four Weeks: Week 1 - chriseidhof
http://chriseidhof.tumblr.com/post/10842079067/one-app-in-four-weeks-week-1

======
vtail
While the idea is interesting, the app will have to compete with more general-
purpose note-taking apps, e.g. Evernote.

For me, Evernote already provides all the individual pieces (tag by person
name, record date, time and location etc.) and also allows to store
pictures/audio notes, is multi platform etc. etc.

~~~
chriseidhof
I use Evernote too for almost all my notes, but I think a very focused app can
be a huge win. I did my todo's in Evernote as well, but have now switched back
to OmniFocus.

------
jpastika
I also began a "develop fast and get something out there" challenge this week.
My goal is to get my app launched in 7 days. I'm documenting my progress on my
blog: <http://jpastika.posterous.com/>. I'm not sure I'll have the app out by
the 7 day mark, but I should have a functional product. I like your idea and
will follow your progress!

~~~
chriseidhof
Nice Jeremy. What is it you're building?

------
alansk
I came up with a similar idea independently - except it was more of a social
game (with foursquare-esque achievements). I envisioned a mechanism for
confirmation of the rendezvous whereby both parties run the app and agree the
meeting occurred and their proximity is verified. That's about as far as I
got.

Edit: looks like with.me did the closest thing to this already.

~~~
chriseidhof
Yes, that's with.me and hashable, they do something similar. Also Noteleaf
does something like that.

------
miles_matthias
Thanks a lot for posting this series Chris. As a young developer just out of
college and getting started in iOS development, this is extremely insightful.
I'll be following on tumblr. Good luck!

------
signalsignal
Here's a site which does 31 apps in 31 days: <http://www.appsamuck.com/>

------
NSElvis
COME ON CHRIS GO FOR IT!

